# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Nerwica a inne poważne choroby

## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć!
Od miesiąca mniej wiecej zachowuje sie kompletnie inaczej, zacząło sie nagle, po długiej podróży samochodem czułem sie bardzo zle (zawroty glowy itp), miałem zaraz po tym atak paniki. Przez parę następnych dni czułem sie bardzo źle, miałem poczucie odretwienia w głowie, czułem sie ogłupiony i nie wiedzialem co sie ze mną dzieje. Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego, ten jednak dal mi tylko uspokajający lek homeopatyczny. Brałem go przez tydzień, czulem sie nadal bardzo niespokojnie. Do tego doszły skórczowe bóle glowy i ból w karku albo tępy ból w okolicach potylicy. 
W między czasie wylądowałem u psychologa który sugeruje jakoby to była nerwica. Bywały dni lepsze i gorsze jednak teraz piszę w ważnej sprawie, wczoraj bylem w parku rozrywki i pojechałem kilkoma kolejkami górskimi. Podczas powrotu do domu znowu zacząłem czuć sie bardzo źle. Zupełnie jak wczesniej. 
Mialem lekki atak paniki ale go opanowałem. Co najgorsze, to to ze pozostały mi zawroty glowy. Dziś gdy się kładłem do łóżka nie potrafilem zasnąć przez kręcenie sie w głowie (trochę jakbym caly czas byl na kolejce górskiej). Bardzo sie stresuje i martwię sie że może to być guz mózgu albo tętniak a nie nerwica. Dziś zasnąłem dopiero o 5:30 ze względu na stres i zawroty w głowie. Teraz zawroty nadal są ale dużo słabsze, pojawiło sie dretwienie w okolicach twarzy i czoła. Cały czas jestem lekko zestresowany i histeryzuje. Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam ze robilem morfologię krwii z rozmazem i nie wyszło na niej nic co wykracza poza normy. Mialem lekko podniesiony magnez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie objawy powinien zbadać neurolog, a lekarz rodzinny jest od tego, żeby dać skierowanie do specjalisty w takich wypadkach. Co do leków homeopatyczny, to że komuś pomagają to raczej na zasadzie placebo - nie ma na ich skuteczność niezbitych dowodów. Może warto się zastanowić nad zmiana lekarza rodzinnego, skoro ten stosuje niepewne metody leczenia, a nie daje skierowania. Nie chcę Cię straszyć, ale przecież jeśli to coś tak poważnego jak nowotwór, to powinno się działać jak najszybciej żeby postawić diagnozę, a nie liczyć, że może przejdzie po lekach homeopatycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj sobie spokoj z tymi psychologami i lekami homeopatycznymi popieram to co mowi moj poprzednik. to wymaga diagnostyki najlepiej na oddziale neurologicznym i poki nie wykuczysz takich spraw wlasnie neurologicznych to nie chodz dso zadnych psychologow ani psychiatrow bo zrobia z ciebie wariata a przyczyna moze lezec gdzie indziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i w dodatku rownie nie chce straszyc nikogo ale przy takich objawach powinno ie brac pod uwage borelioze co jest w tych czasach czeste a lekarze w ogole nie biora tego pod uwage. osoba z mojego otoczenia rowniez leczyla sie latami na depresje nerwice miala podobne objawy chodzila do psychiatry a okazalo sie przypadkiem inny lekarz wpadl na to zeby zrobic badania i wyszlo. to nie wyjdzie w morfologii wiec lekarze uznaja ze jak morfologia jest ok to ktos ju ma nie tak w glowie

----------


## Arczi22e

Dzięki, byłem u innego lekarza rodzinnego,. Bardzo konkretnie do mnie podszedł. Powiedział że wyglada to na objawy choroby psychosomatychnej która dzieje sie tylko w mojej głowie, dał jednak skierowanie do neurologa do którego umówiony jestem dopiero za miesiąc. Powiedział że po wykluczeniu przez neurologa wszelkich innych chorób będzie mozna podjąć leczenie u psychiatry. Jak narazie kazał mi brać leki ziołowe na uspokojenie. Zawroty glowy ustały, ale mam wrażenie ze codziennie tak dziwnie boli mnie glowa i to codziennie w innymm miejscu. Mialem również dretwienie w nogach. Boję sie ale staram sie być dobrej myśli. Trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Bermen

Czytam o Twoich objawach i nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie - myślałeś o medycynie niekonwencjonalnej? Mam na myśli olejki z konopi, które pomagają leczyć takie dolegliwości o których piszesz. Sam miałem podobnie i odkąd ze strony konopieizdrowie.pl zamawiam olejki z konopi i regularnie biore zauwazylem znaczna poprawe. Objawy zniknely, a do tego moje samopoczucie jest nawet lepsze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytam o Twoich objawach i nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie - myślałeś o medycynie niekonwencjonalnej? Mam na myśli olejki z konopi, które pomagają leczyć takie dolegliwości o których piszesz. Sam miałem podobnie i odkąd ze strony konopieizdrowie.pl zamawiam olejki z konopi i regularnie biore zauwazylem znaczna poprawe. Objawy zniknely, a do tego moje samopoczucie jest nawet lepsze


No. A te olejki z konopii, to w "niekonwencjonalnych" dawkach, czy można też w homeopatycznych? :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio czuję sie lepiej. 
Powoli wszystko wraca do normy,
a od czasu kiedy napisałem posta miałem tylko jeszcze raz "atak" który znowu obawił sie strasznymi zawrotami glowy w nocy, i powoli uspokajał sie przez nastepne kilka dni. Od czasu do czasu parę razy dziennie mam jeszcze różne objawy. Najczęściej dziwne  bóle głowy  (coś w rodzaju swędzenia pod czaszką) 
i odrealnienia. Czuję spadek formy ale staram sie trzymać i cały czas coś robię. Mam umówioną wizytę u neurologa za dwa tygodnie, ale faktycznie podejrzewam że mam typowe objawy nerwicy i raczej nic mi nie dolega. Staram sie nie brać leków, więc z olejków konopnych raczej zrezygnuje. Najlepszym lekarstwem jest chyba znalezienie sobie zajęcia. Badania krwii na boleriozę nic mi nie wykryły. Wszystko będzie dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## PsychologBMW

Oczywiście, w takiej sytuacji bardzo ważna jest diagnostyka, zrobienie podstawowych badań, rozmowa z lekarzem i konsultacje u odpowiednich specjalistów. Jednak jeśli mają miejsce napady paniki, psycholog potwierdza podejrzenie nerwicy, to ważne jest, aby udać się do psychoterapeuty i, jeśli jest takie zalecenie, również do lekarza psychiatry. 

Jednocześnie, stwierdzenia "daj sobie spokój z psychologiem, bo zawsze coś się znajdzie", niestety mogą bardzo negatywnie wpływać na pacjenta, ponieważ nie tylko sugerują zbagatelizowanie problemu, ale również mogą potęgować lęk przed taką wizytą. Zaburzenia nerwicowe mogą występować pod wieloma postaciami, a nieleczona nerwica jedynie przybiera na sile i może wywoływać coraz bardziej rozmaite dolegliwości. Warto o tym pamiętać.

Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Yumiel

Jeżeli nie są to objawy jakiejś fizycznej dolegliwości, to jak radzi Pani wyżej, proponuję wizytę u psychoterapeuty, który pewnie od razu nie wskaże przyczyny problemu, ale pomoże poradzić sobie z napadami lękowymi.

----------


## karma883

Z nerwicy mogą sie zrobić różne inne powazne schorzenia, głównie dotyczące układu pokarmowego. Przez takie coś są straszne boleści brzucha, do tego stopnia ,że spac w nocy nie mozna. Nerwice powinno się lezyć, stany lękowe itd. Ja oprócz takich specjalistów jak gastrolog itd, wybrałam się również do psychologa do Centrum psychologicznego sens. Otrzymałam tutaj fachową pomoc oraz wsparcie psychologiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam nerwice i chodziłam 1,5 roku na terapie do Pani psycholog  w  Ośrodku Leczniczym Medis  w Katowicach na   Szeptyckiego 1.   Jestem bardzo zadowolona z podejścia i opieki psychologicznej....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Półtora roku, raz na tydzień, czy dwa? Ile za sesję, która trwa ile minut? Ile to jest kasy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebowałabym namiary na dobry ośrodek leczenia depresji w okolicy stolicy..Ktoś mi coś poleci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A do Khrakowa nie chcesz?

Cytat: _stwierdzenia "daj sobie spokój z psychologiem, bo zawsze coś się znajdzie", niestety mogą bardzo negatywnie wpływać na pacjenta, ponieważ nie tylko sugerują zbagatelizowanie problemu, ale również mogą potęgować lęk przed taką wizytą._
Na depresję, to podobno nawet się mówi: Idź pobiegać.
medyczka.pl/uraz-po-zdradzie-63594#post192396
Depresja homara - masz w linku powyżej. I to jest chyba ta tzw. egzogenna, a endogenna, to taka bardziej z genów, że nie przystaje się do otoczenia. Czyli może być agresywny taki osobnik i specjaliści to wiedzą, ale w mediach się zachęca żeby się zgłaszać - pisałem to nie raz tutaj i bez sensu to moje pienactwo, czyli zaburzenie osobowości, że tak ciągle tu przychodzę. Bieganie, jak ktoś zdrowy jest dobre, daje wiarę w siebie, że można zwiać, w ogóle że się umie coś czego inni może nie potrafią tak dobrze, albo znaleźć sobie takie zajęcie, żeby umieć to co niektórzy potrafią.  Ja tak niby coś próbowałem - w tą i w tą, ale rezultaty marne, a wydaje mi się, że żaden ośrodek tego nie nauczy, bo mieć poczucie wartości to jest zawsze na lata pracy nad sobą, czyli utrzymania się w dobrym zdrowiu - życzę.

----------


## Salomea

Bardzo dobrym ośrodkiem leczenia depresji i uzależnień jest Medox W Nowym Modlinie.Ośrodek w cichym ustronnym miejscu.Mają bardzo dobrych specjalistów długoletnim stażem klinicznym,więc warto tam popytać

----------


## angelika123

Nie można bagatelizować żadnych objawów i warto wybrać się na terapię do psychologa. Znam i mogę polecić specjalistów z Gabinety Szansa z Krakowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej skontaktować się z psychologiem, polecam gabinetyszansa.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć!
Od miesiąca mniej wiecej zachowuje sie kompletnie inaczej, zacząło sie nagle, po długiej podróży samochodem czułem sie bardzo zle (zawroty glowy itp), miałem zaraz po tym atak paniki. Przez parę następnych dni czułem sie bardzo źle, miałem poczucie odretwienia w głowie, czułem sie ogłupiony i nie wiedzialem co sie ze mną dzieje. Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego, ten jednak dal mi tylko uspokajający lek homeopatyczny. Brałem go przez tydzień, czulem sie nadal bardzo niespokojnie. Do tego doszły skórczowe bóle glowy i ból w karku albo tępy ból w okolicach potylicy. 
W między czasie wylądowałem u psychologa który sugeruje jakoby to była nerwica. Bywały dni lepsze i gorsze jednak teraz piszę w ważnej sprawie, wczoraj bylem w parku rozrywki i pojechałem kilkoma kolejkami górskimi. Podczas powrotu do domu znowu zacząłem czuć sie bardzo źle. Zupełnie jak wczesniej. 
Mialem lekki atak paniki ale go opanowałem. Co najgorsze, to to ze pozostały mi zawroty glowy. Dziś gdy się kładłem do łóżka nie potrafilem zasnąć przez kręcenie sie w głowie (trochę jakbym caly czas byl na kolejce górskiej). Bardzo sie stresuje i martwię sie że może to być guz mózgu albo tętniak a nie nerwica. Dziś zasnąłem dopiero o 5:30 ze względu na stres i zawroty w głowie. Teraz zawroty nadal są ale dużo słabsze, pojawiło sie dretwienie w okolicach twarzy i czoła. Cały czas jestem lekko zestresowany i histeryzuje. Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam ze robilem morfologię krwii z rozmazem i nie wyszło na niej nic co wykracza poza normy. Mialem lekko podniesiony magnez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie objawy powinien zbadać neurolog, a lekarz rodzinny jest od tego, żeby dać skierowanie do specjalisty w takich wypadkach. Co do leków homeopatyczny, to że komuś pomagają to raczej na zasadzie placebo - nie ma na ich skuteczność niezbitych dowodów. Może warto się zastanowić nad zmiana lekarza rodzinnego, skoro ten stosuje niepewne metody leczenia, a nie daje skierowania. Nie chcę Cię straszyć, ale przecież jeśli to coś tak poważnego jak nowotwór, to powinno się działać jak najszybciej żeby postawić diagnozę, a nie liczyć, że może przejdzie po lekach homeopatycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj sobie spokoj z tymi psychologami i lekami homeopatycznymi popieram to co mowi moj poprzednik. to wymaga diagnostyki najlepiej na oddziale neurologicznym i poki nie wykuczysz takich spraw wlasnie neurologicznych to nie chodz dso zadnych psychologow ani psychiatrow bo zrobia z ciebie wariata a przyczyna moze lezec gdzie indziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i w dodatku rownie nie chce straszyc nikogo ale przy takich objawach powinno ie brac pod uwage borelioze co jest w tych czasach czeste a lekarze w ogole nie biora tego pod uwage. osoba z mojego otoczenia rowniez leczyla sie latami na depresje nerwice miala podobne objawy chodzila do psychiatry a okazalo sie przypadkiem inny lekarz wpadl na to zeby zrobic badania i wyszlo. to nie wyjdzie w morfologii wiec lekarze uznaja ze jak morfologia jest ok to ktos ju ma nie tak w glowie

----------


## Arczi22e

Dzięki, byłem u innego lekarza rodzinnego,. Bardzo konkretnie do mnie podszedł. Powiedział że wyglada to na objawy choroby psychosomatychnej która dzieje sie tylko w mojej głowie, dał jednak skierowanie do neurologa do którego umówiony jestem dopiero za miesiąc. Powiedział że po wykluczeniu przez neurologa wszelkich innych chorób będzie mozna podjąć leczenie u psychiatry. Jak narazie kazał mi brać leki ziołowe na uspokojenie. Zawroty glowy ustały, ale mam wrażenie ze codziennie tak dziwnie boli mnie glowa i to codziennie w innymm miejscu. Mialem również dretwienie w nogach. Boję sie ale staram sie być dobrej myśli. Trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Bermen

Czytam o Twoich objawach i nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie - myślałeś o medycynie niekonwencjonalnej? Mam na myśli olejki z konopi, które pomagają leczyć takie dolegliwości o których piszesz. Sam miałem podobnie i odkąd ze strony konopieizdrowie.pl zamawiam olejki z konopi i regularnie biore zauwazylem znaczna poprawe. Objawy zniknely, a do tego moje samopoczucie jest nawet lepsze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytam o Twoich objawach i nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie - myślałeś o medycynie niekonwencjonalnej? Mam na myśli olejki z konopi, które pomagają leczyć takie dolegliwości o których piszesz. Sam miałem podobnie i odkąd ze strony konopieizdrowie.pl zamawiam olejki z konopi i regularnie biore zauwazylem znaczna poprawe. Objawy zniknely, a do tego moje samopoczucie jest nawet lepsze


No. A te olejki z konopii, to w "niekonwencjonalnych" dawkach, czy można też w homeopatycznych? :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio czuję sie lepiej. 
Powoli wszystko wraca do normy,
a od czasu kiedy napisałem posta miałem tylko jeszcze raz "atak" który znowu obawił sie strasznymi zawrotami glowy w nocy, i powoli uspokajał sie przez nastepne kilka dni. Od czasu do czasu parę razy dziennie mam jeszcze różne objawy. Najczęściej dziwne  bóle głowy  (coś w rodzaju swędzenia pod czaszką) 
i odrealnienia. Czuję spadek formy ale staram sie trzymać i cały czas coś robię. Mam umówioną wizytę u neurologa za dwa tygodnie, ale faktycznie podejrzewam że mam typowe objawy nerwicy i raczej nic mi nie dolega. Staram sie nie brać leków, więc z olejków konopnych raczej zrezygnuje. Najlepszym lekarstwem jest chyba znalezienie sobie zajęcia. Badania krwii na boleriozę nic mi nie wykryły. Wszystko będzie dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## PsychologBMW

Oczywiście, w takiej sytuacji bardzo ważna jest diagnostyka, zrobienie podstawowych badań, rozmowa z lekarzem i konsultacje u odpowiednich specjalistów. Jednak jeśli mają miejsce napady paniki, psycholog potwierdza podejrzenie nerwicy, to ważne jest, aby udać się do psychoterapeuty i, jeśli jest takie zalecenie, również do lekarza psychiatry. 

Jednocześnie, stwierdzenia "daj sobie spokój z psychologiem, bo zawsze coś się znajdzie", niestety mogą bardzo negatywnie wpływać na pacjenta, ponieważ nie tylko sugerują zbagatelizowanie problemu, ale również mogą potęgować lęk przed taką wizytą. Zaburzenia nerwicowe mogą występować pod wieloma postaciami, a nieleczona nerwica jedynie przybiera na sile i może wywoływać coraz bardziej rozmaite dolegliwości. Warto o tym pamiętać.

Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Yumiel

Jeżeli nie są to objawy jakiejś fizycznej dolegliwości, to jak radzi Pani wyżej, proponuję wizytę u psychoterapeuty, który pewnie od razu nie wskaże przyczyny problemu, ale pomoże poradzić sobie z napadami lękowymi.

----------


## karma883

Z nerwicy mogą sie zrobić różne inne powazne schorzenia, głównie dotyczące układu pokarmowego. Przez takie coś są straszne boleści brzucha, do tego stopnia ,że spac w nocy nie mozna. Nerwice powinno się lezyć, stany lękowe itd. Ja oprócz takich specjalistów jak gastrolog itd, wybrałam się również do psychologa do Centrum psychologicznego sens. Otrzymałam tutaj fachową pomoc oraz wsparcie psychologiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam nerwice i chodziłam 1,5 roku na terapie do Pani psycholog  w  Ośrodku Leczniczym Medis  w Katowicach na   Szeptyckiego 1.   Jestem bardzo zadowolona z podejścia i opieki psychologicznej....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Półtora roku, raz na tydzień, czy dwa? Ile za sesję, która trwa ile minut? Ile to jest kasy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebowałabym namiary na dobry ośrodek leczenia depresji w okolicy stolicy..Ktoś mi coś poleci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A do Khrakowa nie chcesz?

Cytat: _stwierdzenia "daj sobie spokój z psychologiem, bo zawsze coś się znajdzie", niestety mogą bardzo negatywnie wpływać na pacjenta, ponieważ nie tylko sugerują zbagatelizowanie problemu, ale również mogą potęgować lęk przed taką wizytą._
Na depresję, to podobno nawet się mówi: Idź pobiegać.
medyczka.pl/uraz-po-zdradzie-63594#post192396
Depresja homara - masz w linku powyżej. I to jest chyba ta tzw. egzogenna, a endogenna, to taka bardziej z genów, że nie przystaje się do otoczenia. Czyli może być agresywny taki osobnik i specjaliści to wiedzą, ale w mediach się zachęca żeby się zgłaszać - pisałem to nie raz tutaj i bez sensu to moje pienactwo, czyli zaburzenie osobowości, że tak ciągle tu przychodzę. Bieganie, jak ktoś zdrowy jest dobre, daje wiarę w siebie, że można zwiać, w ogóle że się umie coś czego inni może nie potrafią tak dobrze, albo znaleźć sobie takie zajęcie, żeby umieć to co niektórzy potrafią.  Ja tak niby coś próbowałem - w tą i w tą, ale rezultaty marne, a wydaje mi się, że żaden ośrodek tego nie nauczy, bo mieć poczucie wartości to jest zawsze na lata pracy nad sobą, czyli utrzymania się w dobrym zdrowiu - życzę.

----------


## Salomea

Bardzo dobrym ośrodkiem leczenia depresji i uzależnień jest Medox W Nowym Modlinie.Ośrodek w cichym ustronnym miejscu.Mają bardzo dobrych specjalistów długoletnim stażem klinicznym,więc warto tam popytać

----------


## angelika123

Nie można bagatelizować żadnych objawów i warto wybrać się na terapię do psychologa. Znam i mogę polecić specjalistów z Gabinety Szansa z Krakowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej skontaktować się z psychologiem, polecam gabinetyszansa.pl

----------

